
Snails production and trade in France - Mz
http://www.frenchkpi.com/snails-production-and-trade-in-france/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
I'm Greek, I love snails, but I had no idea Greece is the major exporter to
France. Actually, I had no idea they were actually bred, certainly not at an
industrial scale. Back when I lived back home, people just picked them up from
the countryside after a good rain.

I'll have to share that link with some Greek friends, they'll find it very
funny- thanks for posting.

